# EL "TURISMO SEXUAL" DEL QUE NADIE HABLA: Miles de Charos cuerpo-escombros se van pa África todos los años, y no van precisamente a ver jirafas.



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

Necesitamos que alguien con cojones como @eljusticiero de más visibilidad a esta "lacra" que es el abuso que hacen las mujeres con dinero (generalmente proveniente de chiringuito o placita funciovaga) aprovechándose de la situación de pobreza de miles de hombres jóvenes en Africa.


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Dic 2021)

*PUES A MI ME CUENTAN QUE SI QUE VAN A VER JIRAFAS DE COLOR NEGRO*

Taluecs


----------



## Plvs Vltra (16 Dic 2021)

La mayoria de izquierdas o republicana


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (16 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Necesitamos que alguien con cojones como @eljusticiero de más visibilidad a esta "lacra" que es el abuso que hacen las mujeres con dinero (generalmente proveniente de chiringuito o placita funciovaga) aprovechándose de la situación de pobreza de miles de hombres jóvenes en Africa.



En un pais hembrista como españa jamas se hablara de eso, pero si de las pobrecitas niñas y mujeres explotadas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Dic 2021)

También lo hacen en Cuba. Eso es Cuba, de hecho: un prostíbulo gigante. En general es así en todos los países pobres. Ya sabéis a que van hombres y mujeres cuando se piran de vacaciones a esos estercoleros.


----------



## Eurocrack (16 Dic 2021)

Como los tíos que se van a Cuba.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsonvigum (16 Dic 2021)

Insinúas que van a ver serpientes y no jirafas?


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Dic 2021)

Pues ya hay ganas teniendo como han dicho Cuba o Republica Dominicana. Más barato, hay negros y mulatos para exportar, hablan tu idioma... son paises mucho más seguros que África sobre todo Cuba.


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *PUES A MI ME CUENTAN QUE SI QUE VAN A VER JIRAFAS DE COLOR NEGRO*
> 
> Taluecs



Dicen que van por la morcilla, que allí es mu guena. En cualquier caso van por eso, por la gastronomía.


----------



## jotace (16 Dic 2021)

Pues algunas que van con negritos en el video parecen maduras follables, sin embargo el entrevistado habla de sólo más de 60 años.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (16 Dic 2021)

Y si yo me voy a Cuba a trincharme a una 20añera soy un pervertido


----------



## Cabrea2 (16 Dic 2021)

Las comunistas y comunistos,se van a Cuba pagados por el regimen y nosotros lo pagamos después, via acuerdos internacionales.


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

jotace dijo:


> Pues algunas que van con negritos en el video parecen maduras follables, sin embargo el entrevistado habla de sólo más de 60 años.



Si si, menudos pibones. Mira:







Ni @Billy Fockabocas se focka eso, fíjate lo que te digo.


----------



## jotace (16 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 872111



Esa no precisamente
Pero esta, p.e:


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Dic 2021)

Ninguna mujer se deja 400 euros al mes como dicen para que un bonobo la percuta, necesitan una fantasia, un sueño de pelicula de antena 3 de esas donde una vieja de 60-80 años encuentra por fin su amor...
Amor por 400 euros mes + una casa + 2 taxis...

Dudo que ninguna francesa folle por 400 euros con un negro de una barriada de Madrid...

La cosa es decir que esta enamoradisimaaaa de mi negro...

Hay que tener higado duro para percutir una de esas viejas que parecen un saco de basura lleno de fuagras...
Mujeres a las que su marido no las hace caso, traumatizadas que necesitan salvar o tener un perrito de dos patas y media...


----------



## Nothing (16 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Dicen que van por la morcilla, que allí es mu guena. En cualquier caso van por eso, por la gastronomía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 872103









Hoyga ustec, el blanquet es tan bueno o mejor que la morcilla


----------



## Perrito juguetón (16 Dic 2021)

Para acabar con esa lacra están metiendo a millones de africanos subsaharianos en Europa, para que las charos europeas no tengan que ir a Gambia y Senegal a que Mahmadou les desatasque los bajos. Todo ello pagado con los impuestos de los pacos a los que no se quieren follar y a los que les quieren quitar las pts y hasta el porno.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2021)

Van a dar de comer a los pobres negritos hambrientos, y puntoooooo!!!


----------



## la_trotona (16 Dic 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> También lo hacen en Cuba. Eso es Cuba, de hecho: un prostíbulo gigante. En general es así en todos los países pobres. Ya sabéis a que van hombres y mujeres cuando se piran de vacaciones a esos estercoleros.



Correcto, hace unos años hablaban mucho de que los hombres se compraban mujeres jóvenes en esos países más pobres, ahora apenas lo dicen porque muchas veces lo hacen más las mujeres.


----------



## DCD (16 Dic 2021)

Siempre me acordaré de unas vacaciones en Cuba con mi señora. Los últimos días los pasamos en un resort en Cayo Coco.
Había unas cuantas inglesas cincuentonas con mulatos cachas con más estudios que ellas
Se me quedó grabado, una se enfadó en la cena porque el chico estaba mirando a la camarera. Parece que ni pagando se quitan la necesidad de que las idolatren


----------



## Play_91 (16 Dic 2021)

Puteros basura hay en todas partes, a ver si te crees que sólo hay hombres inconscientes y todas las mujeres son cuerdas no te jode.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Dic 2021)

si son asintomáticas ya sabes de qué va la cosa.


----------



## CANCERVERO (16 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Si si, menudos pibones. Mira:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 872111
> 
> ...



Jooooodeeeer parece una cigüeña con dodotis.
Vaaale, no lo parece, lo es.


----------



## Petruska (16 Dic 2021)

Hay una película austriaca muy buena que trata el tema, se llama Paraiso: Amor


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

Qué descojone de foto. Se la ve contenta.


----------



## ciudadlibre (16 Dic 2021)

mejor que vayan alli a follarselos, que les traigan aqui.


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Dic 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Hay una película austriaca muy buena que trata el tema, se llama Paraiso: Amor


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (16 Dic 2021)

Marujas? Allí está nuestra mascota oficial del foro. El tonto por antonomasia, @Sir Connor comiendo pollas como cantos


----------



## CuervoDrogado (16 Dic 2021)

lo que hay que hacer para poder comer


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


>



@Petruska @Al-paquia La ví hace tiempo, a la muy pringada la sacaron bien la pasta.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (16 Dic 2021)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Como los tíos que se van a Cuba.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No, mucha gente se irá allí a follar, pero a Cuba puedes ir a muchas cosas.
Hablan tu idioma, hay una arquitectura colonial importante,
es relativamente seguro para ser tercer mundo, tiene una cultura más o menos rica,
aunque se la haya estado cargando.

Pero dime una charo para que cojones va a ir a Senegal. Ahí sí que no hay otra cosa.
Podrían quedarse allí la verdad.


----------



## condimento (16 Dic 2021)

Me ha ocurrido en esos destinos que asocian a hombres. En Filipinas, mientras yo estaba montando el pollo en las discos, he visto gordas invitando a lugareños, que por lo normal no tienen un peso que gastar. A la mujer le frena el tener menos recorrido en la vida pero tú monta un show puteril para ellas y verás lo a gusto que aparecen donde sea. 

Además se sienten muy vulnerables cuando viajan, pasto para ventajistas y timadores. A estas a las charos les dicen en su rutina, uy te vas a Indonesia? Y por libre? Quién pudiera, qué envidia. Una vez en destino más solas que Bambie el día de la madre. Las he evitado a pesar del reclamo porque eso ya lo tengo en casa, qué coño no tengo la culpa.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Dic 2021)

Lo triste es lo que dice el negro de la vieja guarra franchute, que le da asco en otras palabras.


----------



## Harold Papanander (16 Dic 2021)

Les encanta una buena polla de mandingo en la boca.

Pero en realidad se las ofrecen solo flácidas.

True story.


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Dic 2021)

Unos pollones taladrando coños secos sólo sacarán viruta. 
....


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Si si, menudos pibones. Mira:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 872111





Jojojojooo.....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Dic 2021)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Como los tíos que se van a Cuba.



¿A Cuba te vas a ir cuando tienes cubana + cubata < 20 pavos en todos los barrios de España?
Vaya películas.


----------



## zeromus44 (16 Dic 2021)

Escoria que si por mí fuera no volverían a poner un pie en España el resto de su vida.


----------



## OCALO (16 Dic 2021)

Si yo os contase lo que vi en La habana...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Dic 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Hay una película austriaca muy buena que trata el tema, se llama Paraiso: Amor



Sabes donde descargarla? No la encuentro en torrent y twngo interes desde hace tirmpo.
Gracias1


----------



## Camarlengolazo (16 Dic 2021)

Hasta hace un par de años,viajaba a Brasil x trabajo.
Había españolas procurando carne y que no pasaban de 45 años e igual les era pelo que lana.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Sabes donde descargarla? No la encuentro en torrent y twngo interes desde hace tirmpo.
> Gracias1











Paraiso: Amor (Ulrich Seidl)(2012)[SubsEspañol][Online+Descarga]


Título original: Paradies: Liebe (Paradise: Love) Año: 2012 Duración: 121 min. País: Austria Director: Ulrich Seidl Guión: Ulrich Seidl, Veronika Franz Fotografía: Edward Lachman, Wolfgang Thaler Reparto: Margarete Tiesel, Inge Maux, Peter Kazungu, Gabriel Mwarua, Carlos Mkutano...




www.rinconcinefilo.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Dic 2021)

No se yo hasta que punto es asi. En los paises anglosajones esta claro, pero creo que hasta hace una o dos decadas en los paises mediterraneos me da que la charada son mas de caribeños que de zumbones. Al menos cuando trabaje en la admon. publica la charocracia alli era lo que daba a entender. Quiza ahora las que rienen ahora 40 o menos si, pero por encima de 50 me da que no tanto.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (16 Dic 2021)

Yo he conocido a dos: una pescaba en Cuba y otra en Senegal. Las dos se trajeron al negrito con el sueño de tener tarifa plana de martillo percutor. Ambos negritos, al llegar aquí abandonaron la dieta de pescado pasado y ahora viven de vuestro IRPF, IVA, IBI, IIVTNU, impuestos especiales y otras tasas y tributos.

Es decir: les pagáis los putos a las mismas charos que quieren prohibíroslas a vosotros. Se llama igualdad. Ya sabéis: Oceanía nunca ha estado en guerra contra Eurasia.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Dic 2021)

La Charo española es más de Cuba y R. Dominicana,

la mayoría de españolas han ido alguna vez por esos lares,

no te digo ná...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Dic 2021)

Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> Yo he conocido a dos: una pescaba en Cuba y otra en Senegal. Las dos se trajeron al negrito con el sueño de tener tarifa plana de martillo percutor. Ambos negritos, al llegar aquí abandonaron la dieta de pescado pasado y ahora viven de vuestro IRPF, IVA, IBI, IIVTNU, impuestos especiales y otras tasas y tributos.
> 
> Es decir: les pagáis los putos a las mismas charos que quieren prohibíroslas a vosotros. Se llama igualdad. Ya sabéis: Oceanía nunca ha estado en guerra contra Eurasia.



Por curiosidad...volviste a ver a las "pescadoras" tras sendas espantadas? Que decian sobre el tema ? Les jodia o lo tenian medio apalabrado? Porque si estaban encoñadas podria ser un mazazo grande (y si era apalabrado podria ser delito)


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Petruska (16 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Sabes donde descargarla? No la encuentro en torrent y twngo interes desde hace tirmpo.
> Gracias1



Yo la vi en el cine hace tiempo y la he visto en algunas bibliotecas municipales que está para prestar, puedes intentar ahi


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Dic 2021)

la picadura de la mamba negra lo llaman. te derroe


----------



## Petruska (16 Dic 2021)

OCALO dijo:


> Si yo os contase lo que vi en La habana...



Pues hijo, cuenta..


----------



## Von Riné (16 Dic 2021)

Pues sinceramente, me daría igual que la gente hiciera turismo sexual. El problema es que luego se quejan muchísimo de que los tíos se vayan a Cuba o Tailandia.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (16 Dic 2021)

U


bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por curiosidad...volviste a ver a las "pescadoras" tras sendas espantadas? Que decian sobre el tema ? Les jodia o lo tenian medio apalabrado? Porque si estaban encoñadas podria ser un mazazo grande



Una estaba muy jodida, pero porque el menda se piró a la vez que ella tenía un drama familiar dolorosísimo. La otra, una cara que acabó consiguiendo la incapacidad laboral, era una frígida sentimental a la que sólo preocupaba su coño, rodeado de excesiva carne. No pareció afectarle demasiado.

A esa edad, las charos no suelen sufrir demasiado los mazazos. Creo que consideran a los hombres vibradores bio o algo así.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (16 Dic 2021)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> La mayoria de izquierdas o republicana
> 
> Pero despues de los 50s terminan como la forqué



Siempre supe que esa señora iba a acabar aforcada.


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

Pues fuera de coña, recuerdo por 2005 o así ir de turismo a Cádiz, estuve en un hotel con unos colegas, y hablando con la recepcionista del hotel, nos contó cosas de Cádiz, y entre esas cosas nos dijo que hay una discoteca que frecuentan mujeres "maduras" porque siempre van moros jóvenes con los que acababan fockando.

True story.


----------



## Faldo (16 Dic 2021)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Como los tíos que se van a Cuba.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Os puedo decir que a Cuba hay mucho mas turismo sexual femenino que masculino. Por cada hombre que se trae a occidente una cubana hay 3 mujeres. Y no todas son viejas pellejas.


----------



## Ratziel (16 Dic 2021)

Si son mujeres no pasa nada. Es como el proxenetismo; si lo practica un hombre es el mayor de los males del Universo pero si lo practica una mujer tan solo es emprendimiento.


----------



## vanderwilde (16 Dic 2021)

No le dais placer, qué queréis? Mujer no atendida, mujer perdida.


----------



## rondo (16 Dic 2021)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Como los tíos que se van a Cuba.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No te enteras,que lo de las charos a África no se habla


----------



## RFray (16 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Dicen que van por la morcilla, que allí es mu guena. En cualquier caso van por eso, por la gastronomía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 872103



Sí, seguro que les hacen unas buenas comidas.


----------



## jesus88 (16 Dic 2021)

que opinan de esto las feminazis españolas ?


----------



## Pinchazo (16 Dic 2021)

Así pueden pasar de camellos cutres a emprendedores con sus propios cultivos de drogas y procesamiento químico.. de drogas y pinchazos eléctricos ilegales... para los cultivos de drogas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (16 Dic 2021)

En el África crece el Mango, variedad Mogambo


----------



## tixel (16 Dic 2021)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> La mayoria de izquierdas o republicana
> 
> Pero despues de los 50s terminan como la forqué



La mayoría no, todas. Las q no tienen esas ideas no hacen tantas gilipolleces.


----------



## jesus88 (16 Dic 2021)

resumiendo, que las mujeres son putas, reputas y requeteputas, que diria torrente.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Dic 2021)

Más de una charo pelimorada podeguarra será cliente asidua de los viajes a Senegal a comer pollón negro.
Y luego aquí en España cacareando porque no se comen un torrao de putas feas gordas asquerosas que son.


----------



## Shy (16 Dic 2021)

Hace años estuve en Jamaica y era lo mismo, montones de gordas usanas pululando por los resorts buscando que algún rastafari las llenara de amor.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Dic 2021)

BUENISIMO RAFACOP | ARCONTE SOBRE LA VACUNACION Y LOS COLEGIOS
4 ABOGADOS CONSULTADOS
ESCRITOS DISPONIBLES









RAFA NAVARRO MÁS CLARO IMPOSIBLE SOBRE LA VACUNACIÓN INFANTIL – SALUD DIGITAL ELARCONTE.TV







elarconte.tv












El Arconte


https://elarconte.tv/video/llama-para-pedir-la-receta-medica-para-sus-hijos-de-la-vacuna-salud-digitals-elarconte-tv/




t.me





LES DECIS QUE AL QUE LE PONGA UNA MANO ENCIMA A TU HIJO : QUE LE REBIENTAS QUE LO MATAS
PUNTO.
COJONES
NI ESQUES NI HOSTIAS.
APARTE DEJAIS EL PAPEL. QUE SIENTAN EL MIEDO
*EL KUN AGUERO YA TE HA DEJADO CLARO QUE NO SON PUTAS " VACUNAS " *





SON NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS DE NEURO MODULACION DESARROLLADAS POR DARPAY LOS CHINOS Y PAGADAS POR SAUDIES




O TE LO GRAFENAN Y TE LO DEJAN HECHO UNA MIERDA​


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Dic 2021)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> lo que hay que hacer para poder comer



Para poder comer sin remar demasiado. De hecho, en uno de los vídeos dicen que Senegal es un país pobre, pero no hay hambre.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Dic 2021)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Más de una charo pelimorada podeguarra será cliente asidua de los viajes a Senegal a comer pollón negro.
> Y luego aquí en España cacareando porque no se comen un torrao de putas feas gordas asquerosas que son.



Lo mismo te pasa a ti, que tampoco te comes nada por el mismo motivo. Quizá por eso las comprendas tan bien.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2021)

Las bigotudas jóvenes que quieren probar la zoofilia sin tener que viajar se hacen un voluntariado en Cruz Roja.
Encima quedan bien diciendo que ayudan a los negritos.


----------



## sasuke (16 Dic 2021)

si lo hace paco el del quinto es un pervertido que merece la horca
si lo hace charo la del sexto es empoderamiento y liberacion femenina


----------



## mr nobody (16 Dic 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ninguna mujer se deja 400 euros al mes como dicen para que un bonobo la percuta, necesitan una fantasia, un sueño de pelicula de antena 3 de esas donde una vieja de 60-80 años encuentra por fin su amor...
> Amor por 400 euros mes + una casa + 2 taxis...
> 
> Dudo que ninguna francesa folle por 400 euros con un negro de una barriada de Madrid...
> ...



En Madrid o Paris no se, pero en BCN si


----------



## ratoncitoperez (16 Dic 2021)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Lo triste es lo que dice el negro de la vieja guarra franchute, que le da asco en otras palabras.



Donde lo dice?


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Dic 2021)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Donde lo dice?



En el video cuando lo entrevistan.


----------



## saturn (16 Dic 2021)

También nos decían q el sida iba a arrasar África... Resulta q desde entonces ha doblado su población.


----------



## dabuti (16 Dic 2021)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Donde lo dice?


----------



## olympus1 (16 Dic 2021)

Si abrimos el melón de lo que ellas hacen y sin salir de España alucinamos. Ni nos enteramos.


----------



## Höft (16 Dic 2021)

Me acuerdo que una vez estuve cenando con un medio español que residía en la república dominicana, el cual nos contó a lo largo de la velada como cuando estuvo viviendo en Cuba, en la Habana, se pilló a dos niñas las cuales las "gastó" durante meses, niñas de 8 años, y nos contó con todo lujo de detalles cuanto pagó a la familia y lo que parecía el acto mas normal para el. Allí estábamos todos sentados y prácticamente todos le rieron las gracias, yo le dije lo que pensaba y me fui, el tío tenía bien cumplidos los sesenta y según el le gustaba lo tierno.


----------



## Tronio (16 Dic 2021)

Pues a mi lo de las señoras con negros me produce guasa y a ellas tambien,las mujeres agradecen les presten atencion siempre y no el sexo.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (16 Dic 2021)

Acabo de colgar el teléfono después de tener esta misma conversación con mi madre. Me cuenta de una que se fue de aqui pinchada(de vacuna) y ha vuelto con cobi.
Y mi madre indignada porque de allí "solo nos traen bichos".


----------



## EXTOUAREG (16 Dic 2021)

Llegada de S.M. La Reina Letizia en visita oficial al Senegal hace dos días.


----------



## Rodal (16 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Si si, menudos pibones. Mira:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 872111
> 
> ...


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

Höft dijo:


> Me acuerdo que una vez estuve cenando con un medio español que residía en la república dominicana, el cual nos contó a lo largo de la velada como cuando estuvo viviendo en Cuba, en la Habana, se pilló a dos niñas las cuales las "gastó" durante meses, niñas de 8 años, y nos contó con todo lujo de detalles cuanto pagó a la familia y lo que parecía el acto mas normal para el. Allí estábamos todos sentados y prácticamente todos le rieron las gracias, yo le dije lo que pensaba y me fui, el tío tenía bien cumplidos los sesenta y según el le gustaba lo tierno.



Eso ya es ser un pedófilo hijo de la gran puta al que me cargaría con gusto, pero vamos que mi hilo no va de eso y te felicito por mostrar bien tu carácter y tus cojones al pedófilo de mierda ese.


----------



## Höft (16 Dic 2021)

Cr


D_M dijo:


> Eso ya es ser un pedófilo hijo de la gran puta al que me cargaría con gusto, pero vamos que mi hilo no va de eso y te felicito por mostrar bien tu carácter y tus cojones al pedófilo de mierda ese.



Crees que ellas no consumen niños?

Gracias a ti por el hilo.


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

Höft dijo:


> Cr
> 
> Crees que ellas no consumen niños?
> 
> Gracias a ti por el hilo.



Claro que sí, pero no metamos a menores en el hilo joer que la intención del hilo es de hablar de > 18.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Dic 2021)

Yo he follado en el extranjero, pero no en países del tercer mundo y siempre ha sido con mujeres adultas.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Dic 2021)

Pero qué subnormal eres, no sabes ni insultar... Podeguarro al ignore, por mongo.



Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo mismo te pasa a ti, que tampoco te comes nada por el mismo motivo. Quizá por eso las comprendas tan bien.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (16 Dic 2021)

Publicado 12/12/2021 11:06CET
*Robles viaja esta semana a Dakar para visitar el contingente que da apoyo aéreo a la lucha antiterrorista en el Sahel*


----------



## JJJ (16 Dic 2021)

y en muchos casos hacen pedofilia ya que muchos chavales son menores , pero como son hombres a nadie le importa


----------



## Caperucita (16 Dic 2021)

Todos putos


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Dic 2021)

Höft dijo:


> Me acuerdo que una vez estuve cenando con un medio español que residía en la república dominicana, el cual nos contó a lo largo de la velada como cuando estuvo viviendo en Cuba, en la Habana, se pilló a dos niñas las cuales las "gastó" durante meses, niñas de 8 años, y nos contó con todo lujo de detalles cuanto pagó a la familia y lo que parecía el acto mas normal para el. Allí estábamos todos sentados y prácticamente todos le rieron las gracias, yo le dije lo que pensaba y me fui, el tío tenía bien cumplidos los sesenta y según el le gustaba lo tierno.



¡Demencial y nauseabundo!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Dic 2021)

__





a principios del siglo XX ya habia puteras explotando sexualmente a los hombres


hace un par de dias estaba viendo un documental en la 2 sobre la india, y como los eschufados que contratan los pogres en TVE son unos vagos no hicieron la labor de censura y daba un dato sobre una ciudad de la india, no recuerdo el nombre, las señoritas y sobre todo señoras de inglaterra iban a...




www.burbuja.info









__





oye putera deja a los negritos en paz: senegal paraiso sexual de las abuelas


Senegal: el paraíso sexual de las abuelas europeas | Sinfiltros.com - YouTube




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mark_ (16 Dic 2021)

Es el erasmus para charos.


----------



## INE (16 Dic 2021)

Me parece perfecto, pero que se queden allí.


----------



## terraenxebre (16 Dic 2021)

Efecto llamada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Dic 2021)

EXPORTANDO A AFRICA SUS BLASTOMAS SIDORREICOS AGUDOS EN LOS NEUROBULITOS NEURANALES

O
<< PARKINSONZEILMER DE SIDA >>

↓

*CANCER Y VACUNAS 
DISFRUTANDO LAS PFIZER DE OTRA FORMA DIFERENTE*


Rápida progresión de un Linfoma angioinmunoblástico de células T tras la inoculación de vacuna de refuerzo BNT162b2 a mARN:
Un caso clínico.

LOS PUTOS NEGROS SON ZONAS DE PUTREFACCION SIDORREICA QUE TE HACEN COMPRAR MIERDAS 








Rapid Progression of Angioimmunoblastic T Cell Lymphoma Following BNT162b2 mRNA Vaccine Booster Shot: A Case Report


Since nucleoside-modified mRNA vaccines strongly activate T follicular helper cells, it is important to explore the possible impact of approved SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccines on neoplasms affecting this cell type. Herein, we report and discuss unexpected rapid progression of lymphomatous lesions after...




www.frontiersin.org












LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


Rápida progresión de un Linfoma angioinmunoblástico de células T tras la inoculación de vacuna de refuerzo BNT162b2 a mARN: Un caso clínico. https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmed.2021.798095/full




t.me


----------



## Chortina Premium (16 Dic 2021)

Por algo se les llama "el negrito zumbón", se zumban a las charos cosa fina


----------



## Supermanises (16 Dic 2021)

justo pensaba en senegal... para ir a vivir del cuento en la plallita..como q pinta estable y barato. Y si escuche q las negras se rifan a los blancos....incluso q son muy populares para fiestas y tal... igual incluso pillar un trozo de playa para ahcerse una acsita esata barato.


----------



## D_M (16 Dic 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> justo pensaba en senegal... para ir a vivir del cuento en la plallita..como q pinta estable y barato. Y si escuche q las negras se rifan a los blancos....incluso q son muy populares para fiestas y tal... igual incluso pillar un trozo de playa para ahcerse una acsita esata barato.



Te entra un dolor de muelas o te tuerces un tobillo y te quedas ahí tirado como a un perro, por no mencionar que el país es 95% o así musulmanes.


----------



## Capote (16 Dic 2021)

Cuánto SIDA. De hecho, por ahí leí la anécdota de una que regresó a Europa convertida en portadora de VIH y se lo contagió a su marido.

¿Hola puteras? Explotadoras sexuales


----------



## lagintoinc (16 Dic 2021)

Ni inocentes ni culplables,hay tratos,te conveniene aceptas y si no ,a otra cosa.


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Dic 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> También lo hacen en Cuba. Eso es Cuba, de hecho: un prostíbulo gigante. En general es así en todos los países pobres. Ya sabéis a que van hombres y mujeres cuando se piran de vacaciones a esos estercoleros.



Aquí las mujeres no follan, si follaran no se irían a cuba, son tan subnormales que follan con orangutanes por sentirse especiales y cuando les Dan 2 bofetones esos energúmenos es cuando lloran pero luego es demasiado tarde. Ninguna pena. Ellas lo han elegido, quieren ser como nosotros pero es imposible compararse.


----------



## h2o ras (16 Dic 2021)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Y si yo me voy a Cuba a trincharme a una 20añera soy un pervertido



si eres del PSOE NO


----------



## Supermanises (16 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Te entra un dolor de muelas o te tuerces un tobillo y te quedas ahí tirado como a un perro, por no mencionar que el país es 95% o así musulmanes.



Ostia pues para ser musulmanes...eso de que sean putos y putas... no es muy musulman....


----------



## h2o ras (16 Dic 2021)

"es para ayudar a los negritos"


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Dic 2021)

Eso se hacia antes de 2005.

Vais con retraso


----------



## Tzadik (17 Dic 2021)

Conozco varias jovenes que han estado de ayudas humanitarias en africa varios meses, SIEMPRE SON MUJERES y me temo que van a probar con negros porque aqui no se atreven por si alguien en sus circulos se entenran


----------



## asakopako (17 Dic 2021)

Dan mucho asco. Yo me entero que una mujer ha estado en África o cerca de un negro de mierda y ya lleva para siempre la marca de la furcia, a esa mujer no me acerco para nada serio.


----------



## mogamb0 (17 Dic 2021)

*HAPPY WHITE WOMEN*


----------



## ashe (17 Dic 2021)

Luego esas mismas hablarán de violencia de género y demás pamplinas... o que decir de asquerosas como Lidia Falcón que eso nunca lo saca... ya que es de las que siempre critica el turismo sexual del hombre y demás...


----------



## Tzadik (17 Dic 2021)

Porque saben que es una deshonra andar con negros, esas mujeres tienen vecinos, conocidos, congeneres.... Si se van a esos paises no las conoce nadie, ni sienten verguenza al no haber otros blancos que las juzgen.


Muchas mujeres tienen esa fantasia de que las empotre un negro, pero no se lo cuentan a nadie y solo lo materializan en viajes a Africa, caribe, etc. Cuando vuelven a sus paises ni miran a los negros inmigrantes, lo camuflan como viajes de trabajo, de amigas, de safaris, de ayudas humanitarias, etc... Las hay bien jovenes que también lo hacen, conozco varias que se han ido


----------



## Gotthard (17 Dic 2021)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Como los tíos que se van a Cuba.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Y como las tias que se van a Cuba... la jodienda no tiene enmienda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2021)

Cuba, Puerto Rico, Venezuela, Turquía

Cualquier país que pase una situación difícil, es proclive a que su población se prostituya, hasta por comida o unos tejanos o unas zapatillas de marca


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2021)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Como los tíos que se van a Cuba.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



A cuba van tíos buscando tías
Tías buscando tías
Tíos buscando jineteros
Porque con la crisis hace años que no han visto una cabra, que si no, también te la ofrecerían


----------



## qbit (17 Dic 2021)

Esto es propaganda encubierta de los negros para facilitar la invasión inmigroide. Los que confundís el porno con la realidad le hacéis el juego.


----------



## empepinado (17 Dic 2021)

*¿ SE LES PUEDE LLAMAR PUTERAS O SOLO A LOS HOMBRES ?

¿ Y LA MARQUESA CORNUDA QUE OPINA??*


----------



## empepinado (17 Dic 2021)

LE GUSTABAN LAS POLLAS NEGRAS, QUE SON DE MAYOR TAMAÑO


----------



## circodelia2 (17 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 872261



Te focaste a esa viega? 
....


----------



## gpm (17 Dic 2021)

En Senegal hay más sida que aquí resfriados en invierno


Que puede salir mal


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (17 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Si si, menudos pibones. Mira:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 872111
> 
> ...



Tiene el mismo cuerpo que Mike Wachowsky de Monstruos S.A.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Dic 2021)

* (NYPOST) El Productor de la television CNN amigo del hermano del Gobernador de Calif. servicios niñas |progenitores| en foros BDSM para "servidumbre sexual"*





Noticia: - (NYPOST) El Productor de la television CNN amigo del hermano del Gobernador de Calif. servicios niñas |progen en foros BDSM para "servidumbre sexual"


(NYPOST) El Productor de la television CNN amigo del hermano del Gobernador de Calif. servicios niñas |progenitores| en foros BDSM para "servidumbre sexual"...




www.burbuja.info













Former Chris Cuomo producer trained girls as young as 7 in ‘sexual subservience’: court docs


A veteran CNN producer who worked with ex-anchor Chris Cuomo bragged about luring girls as young as 7 to his home for “sexual subservience” training, according to court papers released Monday.…




nypost.com





The 44-year-old cable network honcho was arrested Friday by FBI agents, but his indictment was unsealed Monday. It revealed how the producer used a “BDSM dating, Fetish and Kink” website to try to find parents who would allow Griffin to train their minor daughters to be “sexually subservient,” the papers claim.​ 
A veteran CNN producer who worked “shoulder to shoulder” with ex-anchor Chris Cuomo bragged about luring girls as young as 7 to his home for “sexual subservience” training and believed “a woman is a woman regardless of age,” according to court papers released Monday.


John Griffin, who has been suspended from the network pending an investigation into the allegations, attempted to lure at least four girls, ages 16, 14, 13 and 9, to his Vermont ski house for deviant training sessions on such things as “spanking” and “c–k worship,” the documents allege.


The 44-year-old cable network honcho was arrested Friday by FBI agents, but his indictment was unsealed Monday. It revealed how the producer used a “BDSM dating, Fetish and Kink” website to try to find parents who would allow Griffin to train their minor daughters to be “sexually subservient,” the papers claim.


*es el mas feo. con lo cual el delito es mas grave *​
CNN producer John Griffin (right) is accused of recruiting girls by using a “BDSM dating, Fetish and Kink” website. John Griffin/Twitter
Throughout 2020, Griffin had a number of conversations with the “purported” parents of young girls in which he “espoused a ‘way of life’ in which women are sexually subservient and inferior to men,” prosecutors wrote in the indictment.



_*Y TU LES DICES QUE DIGAN QUE ES*
*<< POR LA ARENA DE LA PLAYA Y MONTAR EN BICI .. Y YA ESTA >>*_

CNN producer John Griffin worked on Chris Cuomo’s show for years.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Dic 2021)

*Juana Rivas respecto a los abusos *

*"fue todo causa de la arena, mar, montar en bici..." -Video-*


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Dic 2021)

SABES QUE ERES UN ROCKARONROLLA
Y QUE HAS CONSEGUIDO EL PACK COMPLETO

*CUANDO TIENES AL HERMANISMO DEL GOBERNADOR DE CALIFORNIA*

*SOSTENIENDO EN BRAZOS --> AUN PRODUCTOR PEDERASTA SADOMASOQUISTA*

*QUE SOSTIENE EM BRAZOS ---> UN PELUCHE DEL PAPA FRANCISCO




*









The fall of the Cuomo brothers: How the one-time media darlings spiraled downward in 2021


Former New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo and his younger brother, former CNN star Chris Cuomo, were beloved media figures who could do no wrong in the eyes of liberals when 2021 began, but a scandal-plagued year has seen the siblings fall swiftly from grace.




www.foxnews.com






​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (17 Dic 2021)

Me parece bien. De hecho lo ideal es que se queden allí para los restos.

Nosotros lo que queremos es guerra en el este y el país lleno de refugiadas eslavas en edad de merecer.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (17 Dic 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Aquí las mujeres no follan, si follaran no se irían a cuba, son tan subnormales que follan con orangutanes por sentirse especiales y cuando les Dan 2 bofetones esos energúmenos es cuando lloran pero luego es demasiado tarde. Ninguna pena. Ellas lo han elegido, quieren ser como nosotros pero es imposible compararse.



Es mucho más simple que eso: las que se van a países tercermundistas a follarse moronegros son las que no valen nada y ningún blanco las quiere por lo repugnantes que son. Es decir: las charos con carácter de mierda, feas, viejas y gordas. Entre los hombres y mujeres blancos los fracasados son fáciles de localizar porque sólo se van con ellos moros/as y negros/as.



Supermanises dijo:


> Ostia pues para ser musulmanes...eso de que sean putos y putas... no es muy musulman....



Según la activista Ayaan Hirsi Ali, los musulmanes de África se toman el Islam a la ligera, como los musulmanes de países asiáticos o los de países del continente americano. El problema son los moros de Oriente Medio porque su cultura es de una crueldad y psicopatía extrema desde mucho antes de que existiera el Islam.


----------



## propellerman (17 Dic 2021)

Cuando alguien perteneciente al primer mundo y que está metido en años aspira a zumbarse a alguien con buen físico y veinteañero, o tiene buena cartera o paga a un/a profesional; eso sea hombre o mujer. Luego están los paraísos sexuales, que es el tercer mundo dónde los saldos del primero se zumban a gente a la que no puede aspirar en sus países aprovechandose de la necesidad que hay en esos paraísos sexuales, si no la hubiera los mandarían atpc como en sus países de origen

*El dinero y el sexo siempre en estrecha relación desde el que existe la civilización*


----------



## patroclus (17 Dic 2021)

Todas esas son unas putas y unas taradas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2021)

Este motero está recorriendo África y no hay ni una mascarilla ni muertos , ni UCIS ni nada . no saben ni lo que es el coronavirus EVIDENTEMENTE 

Toda esta trama está hecho para los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas


----------



## Vlaamse stront (17 Dic 2021)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 872421



Mas Juden imposible. ABASCALPSTEIN


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Dic 2021)

La casa, dos taxis, y 400 euros al mes en Senegal. Casado y con hijos, no le gusta su vida con su _sugar grandma._

Sueldo de un ingeniero de software en Senegal= 405.84€

Infórmate más en: Salarios en Senegal Salarios en Senegal, Precios actualizados 2021 

Hay cosas más humillantes...


----------



## -Alexia- (17 Dic 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Necesitamos que alguien con cojones como @eljusticiero de más visibilidad a esta "lacra" que es el abuso que hacen las mujeres con dinero (generalmente proveniente de chiringuito o placita funciovaga) aprovechándose de la situación de pobreza de miles de hombres jóvenes en Africa.



Pues ya hay que estar mal pero mal de lo tuyo para irte a Africa a tener relaciones sexuales con un africano que a saber además, que ETSes tendrá.
Para eso te metes en tinder y aunque sea un derroido matas el gusanillo si es que tienes muuuuchas ganas.


----------



## Maddie (17 Dic 2021)

Höft dijo:


> Me acuerdo que una vez estuve cenando con un medio español que residía en la república dominicana, el cual nos contó a lo largo de la velada como cuando estuvo viviendo en Cuba, en la Habana, se pilló a dos niñas las cuales las "gastó" durante meses, niñas de 8 años, y nos contó con todo lujo de detalles cuanto pagó a la familia y lo que parecía el acto mas normal para el. Allí estábamos todos sentados y prácticamente todos le rieron las gracias, yo le dije lo que pensaba y me fui, el tío tenía bien cumplidos los sesenta y según el le gustaba lo tierno.



Pero que asco, ese tipo debería ser denunciado, es un asqueroso pederasta y tu sabes su nombre, vale más hacer que decir.


----------



## Culozilla (17 Dic 2021)

Tampoco les hace mucha falta desplazarse. Ya tienen niggas aquí para usarlos de satisfier. Es más, por mi barrio hay una charo que va con un neger bien arregladito. Lo tiene muy mimado, ropita elegante, pelito bien cortito y seguro que le hace unas lentejas buenísimas. Todo muy preciosista, solo le falta llevarlo con una cadenita brillante atada al cuello.


----------



## Culozilla (17 Dic 2021)

mogamb0 dijo:


> *HAPPY WHITE WOMEN*



He pillado la referencia.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Kabraloka (17 Dic 2021)

el "ministerio de igual da" nunca hará nada por estos pobres explotados. Nunca denunciará la prostitución masculina. Nada.

NO hay igualdad en Spain.
Eso lo sabe cualquiera que no se crea la publicidad institucional y a los "periodistas". 
El problema es que un buen porcentaje de la población siguen como asnos las consignas que les proporcionan.


----------



## hortera (17 Dic 2021)

Zoofilia


----------



## condimento (17 Dic 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Según la activista Ayaan Hirsi Ali, los musulmanes de África se toman el Islam a la ligera, como los musulmanes de países asiáticos o los de países del continente americano. El problema son los moros de Oriente Medio porque su cultura es de una crueldad y psicopatía extrema desde mucho antes de que existiera el Islam.



Un matiz. Las leyes en esas comunidades musulmanas a las que aludes siguen vigentes desde la oficialidad. Ocurre que en todo el mundo por ejemplo hay maricones y puteros, eso es inevitable y ha sido de toda la vida. Entonces a nivel de la calle a nadie se le ocurre denunciar a ninguno de estos, si acaso se deja caer que seas un tanto discreto. No tiene el menor sentido la prohibición de una actividad usual estés donde estés, sería como ponerle puertas al mar.

A mí me ha ocurrido en país muslim, un taxista gayer echándome los tejos, incluso buscarme y no se cortaba un pelo de que le identificaran. A un paso estuve de cabrearme ante la insistencia ya que no me va ese rollo. 

En cuanto al ministerio de igual da en nuestro país todo esto que relato en mi post lo saben sobradamente, su objetivo real no son las cuestiones morales, sino darle carnaza a sus votontos. Saben que disponen de un nicho importante entre la sociedad española, de un voto cautivo que les mantiene en el poder y al que va dirigida la propaganda. Que debe de ser activa, por eso cada cierto tiempo se suelta una perla, ahora estamos con que una mugera puede cobrar por viogen sin necesidad de juicio.


----------



## corolaria (17 Dic 2021)

Höft dijo:


> Me acuerdo que una vez estuve cenando con un medio español que residía en la república dominicana, el cual nos contó a lo largo de la velada como cuando estuvo viviendo en Cuba, en la Habana, se pilló a dos niñas las cuales las "gastó" durante meses, niñas de 8 años, y nos contó con todo lujo de detalles cuanto pagó a la familia y lo que parecía el acto mas normal para el. Allí estábamos todos sentados y prácticamente todos le rieron las gracias, yo le dije lo que pensaba y me fui, el tío tenía bien cumplidos los sesenta y según el le gustaba lo tierno.



Hay mucha más gente de la que imaginamos que hacen cosas perecidas y que después, de cara a la galería, van dando lecciones de moralidad y buen ciudadano a todo el que se les pone por delante.
Y muchos de ellos, con mucho poder.
Algunos hasta se dejan ver en lancha con su amiguete o regalando latas de anchoas.


----------



## Ivar (17 Dic 2021)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> Publicado 12/12/2021 11:06CET
> *Robles viaja esta semana a Dakar para visitar el contingente que da apoyo aéreo a la lucha antiterrorista en el Sahel*



A la roja de la ministra le han reventado el coño los senegaleses y ya tendrá sida. Roja, puta y sidosa.

¿Por qué no visita a las tropas en Letonia? Porque allí no hay hombres que se prostituyan


----------



## Höft (17 Dic 2021)

Maddie dijo:


> Pero que asco, ese tipo debería ser denunciado, es un asqueroso pederasta y tu sabes su nombre, vale más hacer que decir.



Reside en la República Dominicana. Sería juzgado allí tiene pasta.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 May 2022)

ley con perspectiva de genero, las puteras podran seguir explotando ssexualmente a los hombres, la sexualidad toxica de los hombres es sana en las mujeres...


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Sep 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> el "ministerio de igual da" nunca hará nada por estos pobres explotados. Nunca denunciará la prostitución masculina. Nada.
> 
> NO hay igualdad en Spain.
> Eso lo sabe cualquiera que no se crea la publicidad institucional y a los "periodistas".
> El problema es que un buen porcentaje de la población siguen como asnos las consignas que les proporcionan.



Si los chicos son mayores de edad, ¿qué vas a denunciar?
¿O es ilegal la prostitución en Senegal?
Y aunque lo fuera, supongo que tratarán de hacer pasar la relación por algo no comercial. Supongo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Si los chicos son mayores de edad, ¿qué vas a denunciar?
> ¿O es ilegal la prostitución en Senegal?
> Y aunque lo fuera, supongo que tratarán de hacer pasar la relación por algo no comercial. Supongo.



Los que se prostituyen suelen ser menores. Igual que en Cuba.


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los que se prostituyen suelen ser menores. Igual que en Cuba.



Pues entonces es gravísimo.
Y más grave todavía, que sean las propias familias las que, en muchos casos, venden los "servicios" de sus propios hijos o hijas.


----------



## Zeu5Alicant3 (5 Sep 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


>



tiene buena pinta, asi entretenida .. ¿la han traducido al castellano o al inglés?


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Sep 2022)

Zeu5Alicant3 dijo:


> tiene buena pinta, asi entretenida .. ¿la han traducido al castellano o al inglés?



Entretenida es pero no como una película americana, no tiene realmente historia, cosa que a mi me resulta agradable y liberador. No tengo ni idea de si lo han traducido pero no hace falta, con los subtitulos te vale porque los Dialogos son muy rudimentarios, como la vida misma.


----------



## Murray's (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## sopelmar (5 Sep 2022)

Que te esperabas las tias quieren follar y tienen la mismas o más ganas que los tíos pero son selectivas y la gallina vieja y las gordas más todavía tildel ha hecho mucho daño


----------

